# Dwarf Pleco



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi i have a 15 gallon tank and was thinking about getting a pleco,are there any small ones that get only 3 in big? Thanks for the help.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

A clown pleco will stay the smallest at about 3.5". They require driftwood as part of their diet. They make make a lot of waste so be prepared with a gravel vacuum and strong filtration in a 15 gallon tank. They are mainly nocturnal so so drop a few algae pellet just after lights out.

Zebra plecos also stay small and are amazing looking. My LFS gets them in from time to time but $399.00 each is a little more than I'm willing to spend. They actually sell at that price, they can't keep them in stock!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yep, clowns are going to be the smallest. A single bristlenose would likely be okay too, those will probably hit around four inches. Theres all sorts of neat variations now as well, from super reds to long fins to mixtures of long fins and color morphs. 

Zebras... You should be able to get them much more reasonably if you join a local forum/club/auctions, but I definitely wouldn't risk that kind of money unless I was totally confident in my ability.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Yep, clown or BN is going to be your easiest to find small option. I have a BN and love it. It's just over an inch long right now and will only get to 4". Clowns are a bit more shy than the rest of the species, hence my choice on the BN. And I like the spots better than the stripes


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------

